# Precision Trolling Dive Curve Stickers Available



## Nick D.

:woohoo1:
From Fishing 411's Facebook page:

The new Precision Trolling Data "Stickers" are available from Mills Fleet Farm stores. Currently there are 9 different packages of "Stickers" suitable for placing on the 3700 style tackle boxes most of us use to store crankbaits. More sticker packages will be added soon. Currently we're offering Salmo, Cotton Cordell, Reef Runner, Storm, Sinking Devices like the Off Shore Tadpole, Rapala Shad Baits, Rapala Minnow Divers, Rapala Trolls To Series, Rapala Minnow Raps and Berkley Flicker Shads.

They aren't on the online site yet, but I think you can call and order them. I'm sure they will be in the online store before too long, though.


----------



## syonker

Curious as to any information on the stickers longevity/fade in respect to UV exposure.


----------



## sfw1960

COOL!
I _usually _troll in the dark, so UV isn't an issue - and during the day~ they are in bags anyways...
Shouldn't be a problem unless you never put them away Steve...
:fish2:
ROCK ON!


----------



## Crappie 1

Anyone know the cost of them?


----------



## syonker

sfw1960 said:


> COOL!
> I _usually _troll in the dark, so UV isn't an issue - and during the day~ they are in bags anyways...
> Shouldn't be a problem unless you never put them away Steve...
> :fish2:
> ROCK ON!


Good point on the night trolling, but I use my walleye baits for skinny water brown/steelie fishing & I'm not very good putting my 3700s back in the tackle bag during the trip, so sun fade is an issue.


----------



## sfw1960

Old habits die hard....
:lol:
I guess if you put the stickers on the bottom, you'd retrain your thinking!

:evilsmile
I hate it when I dump a box of cranks....
:SHOCKED:


----------



## Blueump

syonker said:


> Curious as to any information on the stickers longevity/fade in respect to UV exposure.


The stickers are printed on high quality fade resistant vinyl and are priced according to how many stickers are in the specific pack.


Posted from my cell phone - "I don't text and drive. Trust me, when I'm texting I completely ignore my driving!"


----------



## syonker

sfw1960 said:


> Old habits die hard....
> :lol:
> I guess if you put the stickers on the bottom, you'd retrain your thinking!
> 
> :evilsmile
> I hate it when I dump a box of cranks....
> :SHOCKED:


I'm the king at dumping a box of cranks which is why I hate treble hooks.

Like the sticker on the bottom idea, but I'll probably stick them on the inside of 3700 lid.

To bad these aren't on an SD card that can be played though your sonar display.


----------



## Blueump

syonker said:


> To bad these aren't on an SD card that can be played though your sonar display.


That is already developed, and we are in the process of finalizing agreements with the sonar companies. We also have the smartphone app and are waiting for apple to approve/release it.


Posted from my cell phone - "I don't text and drive. Trust me, when I'm texting I completely ignore my driving!"


----------



## sfw1960

syonker said:


> .....
> 
> To bad these aren't on an SD card that can be played though your sonar display.


I would bet Mark has that in the works, they'll just need some fancy anti- piracy coding like Navionics uses - if you try to copy the card, it eats it's own brain....
:lol:

_*I love treble hooks!*_ 

Fish can SMASH a bait with hook 9 points, and you can't bury one tine as hard as you reef on it - then take that same bait & drop it on the carpet at home, it will take 20 minutes to get it out.
:SHOCKED: :evilsmile


----------



## sfw1960

Dang it Paul!!
Beat me to the punch!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------

